# H S H 1 Volume 1 Tone 3 Way switch possible?



## weirdoku (Jan 31, 2015)

Need a bit of help with this one. I'll be wiring a guitar that's H S H to 1 volume 1 tone and a 3 way switch. I want it so it's bridge, middle or neck. So basically one position each on the switch for each pickup. Is it possible? I've been told it's not?

I've been looking at this diagram:






Is it possible to add a single coil pickup into this for the switching above?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 31, 2015)

Definitely possible, but you need a different switch. Either a 3-way blade or an on-on-on toggle.

This toggle should work: 
http://www.guitarelectronics.com/product/SWT36-17/3-Way-4-Pole-Guitar-Toggle-Switch-Chrome.html


----------



## weirdoku (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a 3 way blade, I just call them switches haha. I should have mentioned that. How would I wire it to how I want?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 31, 2015)

How familiar are you with that type of switch? Basically, it should look like this:







Wire the "hot" wire from each pickup to the corresponding lug for its position. 

Wire the common to the first lug of the tone pot, just like the wire from the center of the toggle switch shown in the diagram you posted.

Wire the volume, tone, and output just as the diagram you posted.


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 1, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 3, 2015)

Can anyone confirm? Please?


----------



## cardinal (Feb 3, 2015)

Definitely no. Let me look for another diagram. It will not work with that type of toggle switch.


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry forgot to say I'm not using that toggle switch in the diagram, I'll be using the one below. Will it work with that? 

Pat Pending, Metal Encased Pickup Selector Switch


----------



## cardinal (Feb 3, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm not familiar with that switch, and I'm actually confused by it. It looks like many of the lugs are bridged (2 with 3, 4 with 5, and 6 with 7) and I don't understand why you'd do that or how the switch should work. Sorry.

If it were a more typical switch I could tell you where to run the wires.


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 4, 2015)

Basically the 3 lugs that are joined together are the neck middle and bridge lugs. They're joined together so you don't have to solder over two lugs yourself. I understand what you're saying and I can apply that to the switch I have. In my head it works.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 4, 2015)

That doesn't switch design doesn't make sense to me but if you get it, great!


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks though mate. I thought this switch is quite typical haha.


----------



## thrashmetal85 (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitely possible, but you need to know the ins and outs of your switch. The switch in the Seymour Duncan diagrams is a Gibson style and won't work as desired. You need a telecaster switch.


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay if I need a new switch how do I wire it? Same as how cardinal described? If the tele switch is a 3 way then I can surely just apply the same wiring to the switch I have?


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2015)

weirdoku said:


> Okay if I need a new switch how do I wire it? Same as how cardinal described? If the tele switch is a 3 way then I can surely just apply the same wiring to the switch I have?



Yeah, look at the switch I posted. The lug on the left is the "common." It's always active (the sliding metal part always contacts that lug). The other three lugs are active only in the respective positions. Wire the hot wire (in your diagram, the black wire) to each respective position. Solder together the red and white wires of each humbucker and tape them off. Wire the green and bare wires of each pickup to the volume pot housing, which should also be connected to the output jack sleeve (ground). 

Then wire the switch's common lug to the left lug of the tone pot as shown in your diagram.


----------



## weirdoku (Apr 26, 2015)

Bump. Never managed to solve this before I moved places. But I think I've found a diagram for the original HSH 1 Vol 1 Tone 3 way, but now I'm going to wire it to a 5 way switch instead. However I just need to clear up some confusion between diagrams, the 1-8 connections on the 5 way switch.

If I go by the middle diagram below, the bottom diagram is correct. But if I go by the top diagram as the correct one, the middle and bottom diagram would be wrong. It seems the top diagram has 1-8 reversed. Correct?


----------

